# Willow Tombstone



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I made this as a memorial to our dog Willow. We adopted her from a rescue group in February 2005 and lost her to cancer in February of 2015. She was beautiful and we miss her.

A couple photos:

32 final stone 4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

016 final stone 8 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Close up of the engraving. The circle of dogs is from a Celtic cross stitch pattern I found on line.

015 final stone 7 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A short slideshow of the build.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice Roxy.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a lovely tribute!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

That's great that you incorporate that into your haunt. I did the same with my dog that passed after 15yrs. She used to run around my cemetery while I was setting up. Have a great day!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Roxy - that is such a nice tribute to Willow. I like the coloring, it looks like the colors of her fur. Oh, and I love the Celtic sign too!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice and a sweet reminder of your furry friend


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears And you're correct, CC. The color choices were chosen to reflect Willow's actual coloring. I also wanted to make something different from the usual, more grayish ones we have in abundance in our display.

BTW, the speckling effect was done with a toothbrush - dip in diluted acrylic paint and then run a thumb over the bristles, aiming in the general direction of the surface you want to speckle. I highly recommend using that technique outside because not all of the paint drops go where they're supposed to go:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is beautiful Roxy and such a wonderful tribute to the dog who brought so much joy into your lives. Where did you get the pattern for the "dog wheel"? I love it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Super nice Roxy 
Very sweet tribute.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, P5 and Bob!

Here's the page with the pattern, Jana - it's an ebid, so I don't know if you can still purchase it: http://uk.ebid.net/for-sale/celtic-dog-circle-silhouette-cross-stitch-chart-36141933.htm


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thoughtful, wonderful


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful family member tribute!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is so nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I miss our old girl. Roxy did a wonderful job on Willows memorial tombstone.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Roxy, I will definitely borrow the Celtic dog ring idea. I absolutely love it. I am still so sad for you and Spooky over Willow, but I know you gave her a one in a million home. She is smiling down at you both, thinking to herself how lucky Abby is.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Beautiful! You can see the skill of the loving hands that crafted it. And I would guess not all the speckled drops are paint. I would venture to say there is a tear or two mixed in there. My thoughts are with you and Spooky missing her this Halloween season.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

That is beautiful.  And very sweet.  (gotta admit that I'm struggling not to cry)
Willow is absolutely gorgeous and the colors of paint are perfect.


----------

